
Rest in Hell, Java Plug-In - hkr_mag
http://gizmodo.com/rest-in-hell-java-plug-in-1755631692?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
Houshalter
I don't like web Java, but this is terrible for old websites. A few years ago
I used the web archive to dig up a ton of old projects on genetic algorithms
and fractals, which were really popular in the late 90's and early 2000's. A
lot of these pages used Java apps to run simulations in the browser. Since at
the time it was the most practical choice.

A few months later, I saw an HN comment that was super relevant to one of
these old projects. I dug it up and linked it. However it no longer ran! It
just gave a warning about not having the right security certificates or
something. Which of course the developer can't fix, since it's long been
abandoned.

Another example is the Intuitive Explanation of Bayes Theorem web page:
[http://www.yudkowsky.net/rational/bayes](http://www.yudkowsky.net/rational/bayes)

This web page used some fantastic java applets to explain Bayes Theorem. A lot
of people learned Bayes Theorem through this web page, and it was fairly
popular at one time. But none of the applets work anymore. They used to just
show a grey box in chrome, and now it's just a static image. All of the
functionality could be redone in javascript, maybe. But the author has long
since moved on and doesn't have js skill anyway.

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984288)

